# Leaky CO2 seal, can't correct. Help?



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

where my regulator screws onto the CO2 tank leaks and nothing I've tried thus far has stopped it. 
1) tried the original washer
2) went and got washer from welding store where I got tank
3) taped it
am I not screwing it hard enough? Am I opening the CO2 tank too much (the valve at top of tank, not on regulator)? Ideas/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Contact the place you go t the regulator from and see if they wills end you a new one before you send back the old. There is no reason it should not seal correctly to your tank. If the tank is in good condition there will be no issue there. Taping the threads does nothing.....The seal between the regulator and tank is made by the flat faces, with the washer between meeting tightly and creating the seal. The nut and threads just pull those 2 faces together, the threads themselves are not the seal and never can be. Its not machined that way. Hand tight and 1/4 turn should be sufficient to get a good seal. You can't open the tank valve to much.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I had this problem at first,i couldnt believe i didnt plug in the regulator sounded like what your saying loud hissing noise.Is this a new setup


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

it's a new regulator I got from a sponsor here... a jbj.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Iris,

I suggest you take the JBJ regulator and your CO2 tank (plus washers) down to your CO2 supplier. Ask them for some help in testing the regulator. If they have the same problem when they attach the regulator to the tank, you will know for sure that it is not your fault. You can then, with full confidence and a reference to the date and time and person who helped at the CO2 supplier, return the defective regulator (if it is defective) to the supplier or warranty contact. That way, you can feel sure.

Hope this helps. If, after testing the regulator, you are sure it is defunct, PM me if you need further help.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

If it is defective, the sponsor you got it from will most likely require you to send it back to JBJ, as I believe that's their policy (JBJ) and they probably won't do a cross exchange, that's just the hazards of doing business on line.

I like to use larger companies myself, I do a lot of business with petsolutions.com, the few times I've received defective merchandise, they've sent the replacements in advance along with a shipping label so it didn't cost me anything to ship the defective units back. At the very least, if you were shipped a defective regulator, the place you bought it from should at least cover your return shipping costs, if they won't, I'd find a new place to do business.

However, it could be that you just aren't tightening it enough, with a CO2 regulator, if you think you're overtightening it, tighten it some more. Lubricating the threads with graphitie or a sparse amount of light machine oil will help in tightening down more easily. When I crank my down, I'd swear it's going to snap, but it needs to be that tight, your dealing with very high pressure. There have been more than few people with the same problem who just didn't have it torqued down enough.


----------

